# Pippa Middleton - at the French Open 30.5.2011 x90



## beachkini (31 Mai 2011)




----------



## posemuckel (31 Mai 2011)

Pippa verleiht jeder Veranstaltung, auf der sie sich zeigt, Glanz.


----------



## Alea (31 Mai 2011)

die Presse hat echt ein Narren an sie gefressen.


----------



## Punisher (31 Mai 2011)

Was hat sie denn da für einen Jüngling dabei? Steht sie auf Kinder?


----------



## nase1989 (31 Mai 2011)

Die ist sicher nicht häßlich, aber wenn ich durch die Stadt laufe, sehe ich
hunderte solcher Damen.  Nett, aber ohne ihren Background imho nichts
besonderes.

Trotzdem vielen Dank für die Bilder.


----------



## Chamser81 (31 Mai 2011)

Naja da gefällt mir Kate aber viel besser!


----------



## pepsi85 (31 Mai 2011)

Wooow, super sexy
Nur mal so nebenbei: Den Typ, der über ihr sitzt, scheinen ganz andere Bälle zu interessieren, als die auf dem Court.
Ich kanns ihm nicht verübeln.


----------



## userfromhessen (31 Mai 2011)

danke für Pipa!


----------



## budget (1 Juni 2011)

Steht ihrer Schwester in Nichts nach.


----------



## Max100 (2 Juni 2011)

sie wird wohl bald bekannter sein als Kate


----------



## wangolf (14 Juni 2011)

Eine wunderschöne Frau zum dahinschmelzen ....... Danke für die schönen Bilder ;o)


----------



## michakun (14 Juni 2011)

eine tolle frau !!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## congo64 (14 Juni 2011)

sie bekommt auch noch den Richtigen ab---das Aussehen hat sie


----------



## gayboy (19 Juni 2011)

wow! what a girl! thank you!!!


----------



## wangolf (17 Feb. 2016)

Wie kann eine Frau nur so eine erotische Ausstrahlung besitzen ? TOP


----------

